# Fall 2009 Season Cancellation Roulette



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2009)

*Got this idea from Martryn and his Celebrity Game. *Same thing with a less morbid tone. 

So we had our first cancellation of the season, _The Beautiful Life_ which was produced by Ashton Kutcher and died after only two episodes. 

Basically everyone pics *TEN* television shows either returning or new that they think will be canceled or end this year. Shows that have definite runs and are sure to be ending are not eligible. Shows canceled before the end of the season are worth *30 Points*, shows that finish the season and won't be returning are worth *10 Points *and shows that end their run naturally and because they were meant to are worth *5 Points.* If a show ends because a cast member dies or goes to jail, either over the summer break or mid season, tack on an extra *5 Points* to the base score received. 

Here is my list:


Supernatural (was offered a sixth season, not sure if they will take it)
Melrose Place
Parks and Recreation
One Tree Hill
The Cleveland Show
Dollhouse
Will post more as I think of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't even name 10 television shows. 

Here are my picks:

1. Dollhouse
2. random NBC Comedy #1
3. random NBC Comedy #2
4. random NBC Comedy #3
5. Eastwick
6. Smallville
7. Monk ()
8. That new vampire show on CW (wishful thinking)
9. Mercy
10. Flashforward


----------



## Mael (Sep 28, 2009)

1. FlashForward
2. The Cleveland Show
3. Shaq vs.
4. The Middle


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't even name 10 television shows.
> 
> Here are my picks:
> 
> ...



You might as well drop Vampire Diaries, it's doing really well in the ratings. Unlike Martryn's thread this one can have some science applied to it, you could simply check ratings and take the lowest shows. 

And Flashfoward is back?


----------



## Catterix (Sep 28, 2009)

10?

Erm, 
1) Scrubs (Or has that ended now? I don't know anymore)
2) Possibly 30 Rock
3) Supernatural
4) Dollhouse

... Can't think of anything else.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2009)

Surprised there's not more Fox, I will pick up the Cleveland Show I think too (seriously, what the fuck were they thinking?) 

And Scrubs is still on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

I want it gone! 

I'll maybe look up some random NBC comedies tonight.


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2009)

The Cleveland Show. For sure.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Sep 28, 2009)

1.The Cleveland show
2.Dollhouse
will post more


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

I've never even heard of the Cleveland Show.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 28, 2009)

Dollhouse is definiently going to go and I don't even watch that much TV.


----------



## Vault (Sep 28, 2009)

Surprised there hasnt been a mention of Heroes


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't even name 10 television shows.
> 
> Here are my picks:
> 
> *7. Monk ()*



I can discount that one.


A family member works on that show.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 28, 2009)

The Cleveland Show. Only one that I've watched that I think has a real chance of getting axed. Community on NBC is probably a candidate as well. Maybe Modern Family on ABC. Really just about every comedy on NBC and ABC has a chance of getting chopped just because that seems to be their MO.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 28, 2009)

1) Dollhouse

2) Brothers

3) Hank

4) Heroes

5) The Middle

6) Parks and Recreation

7) the forgotten

8) Melrose Place

9) Smallville

10) Trauma




> The Cleveland Show. Only one that I've watched that I think has a real chance of getting axed. Community on NBC is probably a candidate as well. Maybe Modern Family on ABC. Really just about every comedy on NBC and ABC has a chance of getting chopped just because that seems to be their MO.




Cleveland Show got great ratings last night, so I don't think it's getting canceled, not this year anyway.

Modern Family also got great ratings for it's premiere. Dancing With the Stars lead in helped, but in the 18-49 demo it did much better than DWTS. The Modern Family (and FlashForward and Cougar Town) repeat on Friday even beat new episodes of FOX and CW shows. So I think its safe.

Community debuted to good numbers but significantly dropped after Grey's Anatomy and CSI premiered. It's gonna move an hour earlier later. I doubt it, but I can definitely see Community getting cancelled (unfortunately since I think it's a great show




> Surprised there hasnt been a mention of Heroes




Although Heroes is rapidly declining in ratings, it's still one of the highest rated in NBC. That's just the sad state NBC is in. I do think this is the last year for Heroes though.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 28, 2009)

Well the test for the Cleveland Show (and really every other show) will be from now on out. Especially the Cleveland Show because I'm pretty sure most of its numbers were helped by Family Guy fans. Not sure if its actually good enough to hold those viewers though, at least that's how I felt (and what I've read in a few other places as well).


----------



## illmatic (Sep 29, 2009)

1.Brothers
2.Mercy
3.Dollhouse
4.Trauma
5.The Forgotten
6.Bored to Death
7.The Cleveland Show
8.Eastwick
9.Parks and Recreation
10.Accidentally on Purpose


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2009)

Flashforward did well in the ratings so it should last this year, don't know about next year but from what I've read ABC intend on 3 seasons atleast. Vampire Dairies is doing quite good for CW. 

My bet:

 1- Dollhouse (no chance)
 2- One Tree Hill (kill it already)
 3- Ugly Betty (death slot so it won't be renewed next year)
 4- Fringe (ratings are dipping, if they go down any further then its goodbye)
 5- Supernatural (its gone, I don't think the writers are interested in extending it)
 6- CSI (wishful thinking perhaps)

Heroes should be dead soon, but you can never tell with NBC, every year they think they can revamp the show but it still remains shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> I can discount that one.
> 
> 
> A family member works on that show.


This is the last season though, it's my ringer. 

I also updated my post with 2 new picks.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 29, 2009)

cleveland show is funny , assholes


----------



## Cel (Sep 29, 2009)

Some people are funny.  Just because a show gets low ratings, it does not automatically mean it's getting dropped.  For instance, FlashForward or Fringe are not getting dropped.  There's no point arguing about it.  The shows might not be the number 1 shows on television, but they are GOOD and have a decent following.  Heck, Lost lost every wednesday in ratings against American Idol.  Did that mean ABC would drop it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

Do you know how many awesome shows have been cancelled?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2009)

> Some people are funny. Just because a show gets low ratings, it does not automatically mean it's getting dropped. For instance, FlashForward or Fringe are not getting dropped.



Flashforward is pretty safe, as I said unless its gets really bad ratings ABC has promised atleast 3 seasons. Fringe on the other hand could very well not get renewed, there was a major drop after the premier, and if it goes lower then its in trouble.



> Heck, Lost lost every wednesday in ratings against American Idol. Did that mean ABC would drop it?



Lost has consistent ratings and their actually very good, not only that but Lost is a global product.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

Not to mention Fringe is on FOX.


*FOX.*


It might get cancelled for no reason at all.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 29, 2009)

Cleavland show is fine.. American dad is becoming shit.. they should get rid of that.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 29, 2009)

This is the last season for Smallville, I can feel it in my left testicle.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Do you know how many awesome shows have been cancelled?



Arrested Development


----------



## Cel (Sep 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not to mention Fringe is on FOX.
> 
> 
> *FOX.*
> ...



The creators of Fringe are the writers of both Transformers and Star Trek.  If FOX wants to have a good relationship with them in the future, they wont cancel for no reason.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 30, 2009)

illmatic said:


> 1.Brothers
> 2.Mercy
> 3.Dollhouse
> 4.Trauma
> ...



*Revised list*

1.Law & Order 
2.Cold Case
3.Castle
4.The forgotten
5.Dollhouse
6.Parks & Recreation
7.Bored to Death
8.Hank
9.Trauma
10.Brothers


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 30, 2009)

I never posted my list

Trauma
The Forgotten
Cleveland Show
American Dad


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 30, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> I can discount that one.
> 
> 
> A family member works on that show.



Strange i'd heard this was going to be it's final season.

also what's Hank?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 30, 2009)

Cleveland Show had over 9,000,000 viewers. I'm thinking Flash Forward isn't going to last long. I only watched the first and last 15 minutes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 30, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Cleveland Show had over 9,000,000 viewers. I'm thinking Flash Forward isn't going to last long. I only watched the first and last 15 minutes.



Agreed, Flash Foward, I see getting pulled after a few episodes.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 1, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Cleveland Show had over 9,000,000 viewers. I'm thinking Flash Forward isn't going to last long. I only watched the first and last 15 minutes.



FlashForward had over 12,000,000 viewers.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2009)

We'll have to see the ratings for the second ep of Flashforward but I think I've said this countless times, unless ratings fall really low its got atleast a 3 season contract. So its not getting cancelled, not anytime soon atleast.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 1, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Strange i'd heard this was going to be it's final season.
> 
> also what's Hank?



Hank is a comedy about a guy (Kelsey Grammer) that gets laid off of his high paying job or something like that.


----------



## Big Boss (Oct 2, 2009)

I really hope Community and Flashforward don't get canned, they're both awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2009)

The Brian McKnight Show might go, he's interviewing himself...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 25, 2009)

^ what a douche


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> ^ what a douche



Well he's a talk show host and he says he was interviewing the artist part of himself


----------



## Jotun (Oct 25, 2009)

I just started Dollhouse, has my fav ladies from Buffy/Angel in it, it better not get canceled <_<;

Then again, this is Whedon we're talking about.


----------



## Roy (Oct 25, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Brian McKnight Show might go, he's interviewing himself...





his ads are funny

~The brian mcknight shooow!


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 26, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> cleveland show is funny , assholes



And its been green lighted for 2 more seasons.

BTW I also thought  Cleavland show but its getting kinda funny.Flashfoward is epic,so no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't even name 10 television shows.
> 
> Here are my picks:
> 
> ...


 Dollhouse is getting cancelled, right?
Monk ended, right?
Mercy?
Random NBC Comedy?


----------

